# How do you store your fishing stuff?



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Just cos i'm a stickybeak... an i like to see how other peeps manage (and to steal ideas... don't we all lol) how do you all store your stuff? I don't have a garage, only a carport which proves to be a bit of a bastard to store stuff... I have gear all over the house lol

























plus my fishing bag next to the lounge for a quick getaway lol


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Hmmm... I live with my fiance in a one bedroom flat with no garage or carport, so I can appreciate the challenge of storage.

My partner wasn't that keen for the kayaks to go under the bed either... (although I still think it's doable). 

Therefore, our kayaks, anchor rigs, life jackets, etc. are in a relative's garage (which is lovely of them). Everything else is stored in milk crates, and a big sports bag which a throw everything into. It makes for a quick getaway.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Mainly spread from A to B I just cant seem to keep it in the shed, kayak in the yard under a tarp if I dont get it in the shed, gear is often in the bathroom as I shower with most of my stuff to wash (saving water we are in a drought), new lures are usually on my desk, terminal tackle is everywhere with hooks, sinkers etc in nearly every draw.
I am currently cleaning out the shed again (throwing my wifes stuff out) so I can hopefully keep it all down there.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Just tried to give a heap of stuff to Lifeline out of the shed but was told that they wont take dusty stuff (I remember when beggars couldnt be choosers :lol: ) some of that stuff was really quite good stereo speakers I paid a fortune for, some virtually unused kids toys that again were high quality etc etc they just needed a wipe with a dam rag and I had to dump the lot.


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Geez... if it's fishing gear, make sure you post it here before you decide to chuck it!


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I built a wardrobe kinda thing for the garage.
All my camping stuff, PFDs and most things for the outdoors go there.
My rods go on a rod rack
The kayaks on their sides in the garage
The rest of the kayaking stuff tends to go in the garage.

Some of the kayaking clothing is inside the house - but that is because we have outgrown the wardrobe thing.

On occasion I have stuff inside the house whilst I am working on it - but generally I try to keep the house clear.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Since we have moved house and I scored a 3 car garage plus studio. I now have 1 garage dedicated to fishing, kayak & Camping gear, all packed in shelfs and see through storage boxes. It looks like a shop :lol: but I like it like that, before a trip I pick stuff off the shelfs and pack it in a bag to take with me.

However after seeing crazys rods/reels sitting next to the TV I might do the same, if I am allowed  but I am not 

Ash


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I have a limited spot in the shed but it rarley gets used i have found its easier to keep it ready to go in the car.

Just built a rod rack from the roof of the car.

Cheers dave


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

I Have stuff all over the joint, Camping, Fishing, etc try and keep it calm, BUT my missus has a passion for shoes, OH and of course you need a handbag to match !!! :? :? :? :? :? 
Living in a 2 bedroom unit it is a mission, Forgot to add the stuff/s**t we seem to have to store for our relo's :lol:

Just do the best you can AND Don't stop using it,(ie the kayak ) then it stays in the front row !!! :lol:


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

I keep all my gear in a spare room in the house, lure boxes and taclke on shelves, Rods in a rack and the kayak out in the garage but all the kayak accessories in the room with the rest of my gear.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A few beach rods hang in the carport roof at the rear end, and half a dozen Alveys live in the shed

For kayak fishing, the gear stays in the van at the ready full time .

And to go fishing all I do is drop the Swing 200mm onto the van roof, throw in a thermos of tea, fruit cake, and water and I'm on the way


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

crazyratwoman said:


> /quote]
> Kerry, what a 'reely' clever idea :lol: :lol:


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

this was my fly tying room in my old place, still getting set up here in qld


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh my God!

Everyone is so neat and orderly.......I am embarrassed to say, my stuff is all over the place. I know where the yak is, lying on the floor downstairs, against the stink boat that goes nowhere. The paddle is under the stinkboat, my PFD and some towels are hanging outdoors on the gate, the seat is under mums trike, my rods are on benches and tables all about the garage and some of my lures are just hanging on the wall. I have a bucket and a laundry basket of stuff in the car from the last trip, there are also other buckets and baskets around the place with lip grippers, tethers and the like around somewhere.

As you can tell, after many years in the military, you get this knack of everything being orderly and neat......have I lost the plot?
am I perhaps spending too much time on this forum?.........Nah.....everything is just fine!

Cheers all Andybear :lol: :lol: :shock:

Bugger.....self doubt is creeping in.... I will fix it all up.......one day :shock:

Edit: Its amazing what you find when you look hard......Just found another kayak on top of the stinkboat....my long lost Roscoe!


----------



## Jay (May 26, 2006)

i wish i found kayaks in my garage


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

I am blessed with lots a room under the house so I built a wall mounted kayak rack for our Tidemarks. They hang on their sides in a tape cradle and I just put the paddle, pfd, skirts and leashes inside the yak. The rods go in the rod rack hanging from the roof....with offcuts of timber, and the reels (once washed) get a spray of Lanolin and go into a rag lined tool box under the bench...the rest of the gear is under the bench in one of a dozen lure boxes.

Not as tidy as it sounds, but I am very proud of the kayak rack.  8)


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

In my car/garage/bedroom etc. Periodically I make an attempt to organise a bit more, but my tackle addiction gets in the way of outright order.

Dodge, doesn't the fruit cake go soggy in the thermos?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

Well, at the moment my new Kayak is in the Garage and the car is outside in the driveway!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I keep all my stuff in my garage (the cars live in the carport/driveway so the garage is my junk room).

I made a pulley system for the yak, and i keep all my rods/reels on a rack up above head height. all my other stuff (Fishfinder, seat, pfd, esky, assorted bits and pieces) lives in a big plastic tub which gets thrown in the back of the car when I'm heading out.

this works for me..


----------

